# Ally Bank?



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm in the process of changing my bank from Bank of America to Ally Bank. Has anyone have problem with Ally or issues when doing gig delivery? I found that BoA has too many hidden fees and the .10% interest checking and 2.2% saving account is better than what BoA gets which is nothing. Is there an other bank you would use instead?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Ally is really good for a bank with both checking and savings. You can find some Savings only banks with better interest for savings accounts with no mininums (Such as Marcus), but if you just want one bank to deal with Ally is the way to go for most people. Their checking interest is better than many Banks savings interest.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I like Ally bank, I have a checking, savings, money market and investment account with the. Considering opening a SEP account with them as well for self employed earnings.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In almost all circumstances, credit union are better than banks.


----------

